# 2000 Fischrezepte



## BoilieJoe (13. November 2000)

Die UNI Karlsruhe hat ein Rezeptbuch auf ihrer Datenbank liegen mit über 32000 Rezepte, davon allein über 2000 FISCHREZEPTE.
Schaut mal da rein, es lohnt sich für euch Fischliebhaber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2000 Fischrezepte


------------------

***TightLines BoilieJoe***


----------



## Schulti (13. November 2000)

Hi BoilieJoe!
Echt stark die Fischrezepte!!!
Wie findest Du nur sowas?


----------



## BoilieJoe (13. November 2000)

------------------

***TightLines BoilieJoe***


----------



## Joe (13. November 2000)

Ich verrat es:
Suchmaschine und "Rezepte Fisch" eintippen!





------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Joe am 13-11-2000 um 11:39.]


----------



## Schulti (13. November 2000)

Aaaaahhh!!!!


----------



## chippog (14. November 2000)

rezepte im inet haben einen nachteil: nach dem angeln habe ich keinen bock, die kiste anzuwerfen, und eine vorteil, sie nehmen nicht so viel platz weg wie meine ganzen fischkochbücher. wie auch immer danke für den tipp!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Franky (14. November 2000)

Noch ein Nachteil:
Man bekommt einen irren Appetit zum Hunger dazu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Guest (14. November 2000)

Schaut mal bei der TU-Wien vorbei:
www.cuisine.at

------------------
WO


----------



## BoilieJoe (14. November 2000)

Hai Wieselopa. Die Austrians dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------

***TightLines BoilieJoe***


----------



## hecht24 (15. November 2000)

mahlzeit

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## hecht24 (15. November 2000)

roemischer aal is cool
doch wo fange ich jetzt noch aale

------------------
moegen die kaulbarsche mit euch sein
moin moin


----------



## marca (17. November 2000)

Super Rezeptseite!
Ziehe am Wochenende sofort los um nochn Zander auf die Schuppen zu bekommen.
Wenns nicht klappt müssen eben ein paar Barsche herhalten!
mfg.marca


----------



## marca (17. November 2000)

hallo Marca
Da der Beitrag doppelt war habe ich den hier bearbeitet, denn ich weissnicht was geschieht wenn ich einen Beitrag von den beiden lösche. Eventuell sind dann naähmlich beide wegMfG BoilieJoehej boiliejoe! danke fürs bearbeiten, ist eine gute idee, das doppelte lottchen so zu beseitigen. chippog modderattor in dieser küche[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 18-11-2000 um 01:41.]


----------



## Guest (17. November 2000)

Servus Leute,suche ein Rezept für eine ungarische Fischsuppe. 


------------------
WO


----------



## chippog (18. November 2000)

hallo wieselopa! luschtiger name, wieso eigentlich ungarische? falls du keine findest, solltest einfach ein rezept für gulaschsuppe dahingehen abwandeln, dass du festen fisch in passend grosse würfel schneidest, scharf anbrätst (finde ich wichtig) und je nach fischart einige minuten vorm fertig sein der suppe dazugibst. die frage ist nur ob du festen fisch bei dir bekommst. meine favoriten im zusammenhang wären, lumb, seewolf, seeteufel, vielleicht noch lachs möglicherweise auch noch leng oder rotbarsch, für die spezialisten unter euch knurrhahn, gar seeskorpion. die ersten drei arten und die letzte können ruhig 15 minuten in der suppe mitziehen, nicht mehr kochen, die anderen höchsten 10 eher 5 minuten, bevor sie serviert wird. auch grosse krabben, scharf angebraten sollten es tun. die können aber zum schluss einfach nur dazugegeben werden ohne zu ziehen. mann ej, klingt so lecker, muss ich selber auch mal testen. mut zum risiko. ich garantiere allerdings, dass es bestimmt kein flopp wird wenn du nicht gerade fahrlässig an die sache rangehst. der küchenbulle,------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (18. November 2000)

echt ganz nett die rezeptesamlung uni karlsruhe, auch toll mit der suchfunktion. leider fehlen einige der mir geläufigen salzwasserfische. na egal. das beste bei rezepten ist sowieso das ideen klauen und nach belieben umwandeln. euer küchenbulle,

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Guest (18. November 2000)

Servus Chippog,die Suppe hab ich am Balaton gegessen. Da wurde Fisch passiert und mit ganzen Fischstücken serviert. sauscharf.Schärfer als ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
WO


----------



## chippog (19. November 2000)

so scharf? wiesel-opa???

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Guest (20. November 2000)

na jaaa .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
WO


----------



## BoernOut (20. November 2000)

hey hey hey super,thx to BJ
ich (wir) danke dir für diesen tip.
zum glück macht fisch nicht dick *g*MFG
BoernOut


----------



## Megarun (3. Dezember 2000)

...man TittenAffenGeil, BoilieJoe!!!
Ist ja ein Super Link
 Danke Megarun.

------------------
...immer Untermaß...


----------



## Megarun (3. Dezember 2000)

hallo megarun! aus mir unbekannten gründen hast du ein "doppeltes lottchen" produziert. um nicht in gefahr zu geraten beide wieder zu löschen, habe ich hier einfach meinen senf dazu gegeben.mahlzeit, der küchenbulle chippog[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von chippog am 04-12-2000 um 18:25.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2000)

2000 Rezepte sind ja schön und gut. 
Wenn man aber allgemein vom Fischkochen nicht viel Ahnung hat, nützt das beste Rezept nichts. Empfehle mal in das Fisch und Fang Sonderheft "Bratfisch und mehr" reinzuschauen. Ist praktisch ein Fischkochkurs mit dem auch Anfänger zurehtkommen. Mit dem als Grundlage hat man auch mit allen anderen Rezepten seine Freude.


----------



## chippog (14. Dezember 2000)

ja! thomas! besser hätte ich es auch nicht schreiben können. überhaupt sind ein paar gute kochbücher dem inet allemal vorzuziehen. hinzu kommt meiner meinung nach noch der mut zum experiment, was aber erst so richtig gut klappt wenn schon einiges wissen vorhanden ist. also nochmals leutens, die ihr noch etwas grün seid, folgt dem rat von thomas! euer küchenbulle wünscht ausserdem

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## PatBateman1972 (12. Januar 2001)

Boilie Joe!Hey -war ein super link mit der uni- hab ich sofort gespeichert.nochmals danke


----------

